# Ent Coding



## DTEMPEL (Jun 9, 2008)

If the surgeon does removal of T-tubes bilaterally and then does a paper patch bilaterally, can you bill/code for both 69424*50 and 69610*50?

Thanks


----------



## mbort (Jun 9, 2008)

no, per the NCCI edits they bundle


----------



## haadi (Jun 9, 2008)

only 69610.

thanks!


----------



## amitjoshi4 (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree with mbort and haadi. 69424 bundles with 69610. Hence only 69610 will be coded here with 50 modifier.

Thank You


----------



## DTEMPEL (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank You So Much!


----------

